# fritz.box 7270 als GameServer



## Gringo (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo ALLE!!!

Möchte über die fritz box 7270 einen GameServer laufen lassen!!!

Mein I-Net Provider ist KabelDeutschland;
Meine I-Net Verbindung ist: 32MBit Download und 2MBit Upload

Es gäbe für mich 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. 320 GB HDD an FB direkt anschließen über USB, oder
2. Mein LapTop a.d. FB anschließen und den als GameServer laufenlassen

Mein LapTop: 2*2GHz mit 2GB RAM und Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit <- Original erworben!!!  

Wobei ich glaube, daß es besser wäre den LapTop als Server laufen zulassen wg. den Ressourcen... 

Was/wie müsste ich den LapTop und die FB einstellen/einrichten?
Welche Programme benötige ich ggf. zusätzlich?

Soll ja auch 24/7/365 Tage im Jahr unter der gleichen IP für alle erreichbar sein!!!  

Möchte gerne CounterStrike Source drauf haben (Spiel ist vorhanden)


----------



## Insidious (20. Februar 2010)

Wie soll denn die Server-Software auf der Festplatte funktionieren?

Zur zweiten Variante:

1. Server-Software auf dem Notebook installieren
2. Bei DynDns eine dynamische Adresse registrieren
3. Deiner FB die Dyndns-Daten mitteilen
(jetzt) ist deine Box von außen über deine Adresse erreichbar;
also Passwort setzen und alle notwendigen Sicherheitsfunktionen
der FB nutzen
4. Die Ports, welche von der Server-Software genutzt werden,
in der Fritzbox an die interne IP des Notebooks weiterleiten


----------



## rebel4life (20. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich würde einen vserver für ein paar Spiele vorziehen, solltest du mehr Spiele brauchen, empfehle ich dir einen dedicated Server.

So ein Heimserver mag auf LANs ganz nett sein, aber online bringt das nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## dot (20. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> So ein Heimserver mag auf LANs ganz nett sein, aber online bringt das nicht wirklich viel.



Mit einem 1er Ping auf einem "Internet"-Server rul0rn  


Ich wuerde einfach die Serversoftware (gibts vermutlich ueber Steam mit einem kostenlosen Account ohne Besitz von CS) aufsetzen und am Router einen entsprechende Portforward (=> UDP) setzen.


----------



## Jared566 (21. Februar 2010)

nur mal so ne frage, wieso nutzt du auf deinem lappi mit nur 2gb ram ein x64 Betriebssystem?


----------



## Gringo (21. Februar 2010)

Insidious schrieb:


> Wie soll denn die Server-Software auf der Festplatte funktionieren?



^^ Deswegen frag ich ja...  
Wenn ich Ahnung hätte, würde ich ja nicht fragen...  



Insidious schrieb:


> 2. Bei DynDns eine dynamische Adresse registrieren



^^ Ist das die von der FB oder meinem LapTop?
Was muss ich da genau eingeben?



dot schrieb:


> Ich wuerde einfach die Serversoftware (gibts vermutlich ueber Steam mit  einem kostenlosen Account ohne Besitz von CS) aufsetzen und am Router  einen entsprechende Portforward (=> UDP) setzen.



^^ Wie soll das denn gehen?
Welche Software meinst du genau Bitte?
Wie gesagt, ich hab in diesen Sachen ABSOLUT KEINE Ahnung!!!  



Jared566 schrieb:


> nur mal so ne frage, wieso nutzt du auf deinem  lappi mit nur 2gb ram ein x64 Betriebssystem?



^^ Weil Vista BEKANNTLICH besch*** ist und ich mir das Win7 64 Bit für: SEHE SIGNATUR gekauft habe...
Läuft eh schneller als davor...  
Oder soll ich für LapTop mir extra 32Bit BS besorgen?
^^ Nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## K3n$! (21. Februar 2010)

Quatsch, lass das 64Bit laufen.

Bei DynDNS registrierst du dich hier: 

DynDNS.com: Free DNS Hosting, E-mail Delivery, and VPS Hosting

Dann guckst du in der Fritz!Box, wo du die DNS Sachen einstellen kannst. 
Wenn du da Hilfe brauchst, gibt sicherlich auch genügend Anleitungen im Netz.

Die Server-Software für CSS musst du auch mal Suchen. 
Dann suchst du danach noch die Ports, die CSS benötigt und gibst den entsprechenden Portforward im Router frei.

Fertig.


----------



## Jared566 (21. Februar 2010)

Naja theoretisch ja ^^ Weil du eigendlich nur eine Lizenz pro Rechner haben darfst 


@topic



> *Ports und Protokolle*
> 
> Vorab und weil das sonst irgendwie jeder überliest:
> 
> ...



die Seite dazu hier ^^


----------



## Gringo (21. Februar 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Bei DynDNS registrierst du dich hier:
> 
> DynDNS.com: Free DNS Hosting, E-mail Delivery, and VPS Hosting



^^ Das hab ich gestern schon gemacht...
Weiss/wusste nur noch nicht welche IP ich dort eingeben soll; die von der FB oder LapTop...



Jared566 schrieb:


> Naja theoretisch ja ^^ Weil du eigendlich nur  eine Lizenz pro Rechner haben darfst



^^ Ja ne ist klar...    (Ich weiß was du meinst) 
Arbeitest Du für MS?


----------



## K3n$! (21. Februar 2010)

Wie welche IP ?

Dort bei DynDNS ?

Da musst du deine aktuelle externe IP eingeben, 

Wie ist meine IP-Adresse?

Steht ganz oben.

Durch die Konfiguration in der Fritz!Box wird DynDNS.com dann immer die neueste IP mitgeteilt, damit die anderen auf deinen Server connecten können.


----------



## Insidious (21. Februar 2010)

Also das mit der Festplatte vergiß erst mal!

Bei dyndns.org registrierst du einen Account mit Benutzername,
Passwort und Domain (z.B. http://meinserver.dyndns.org).

Diese Daten trägst du in deiner FB unter Einstellungen-Internet-Freigaben,
im Reiter Dynamic DNS ein.

Ab sofort ist deine Fritzbox (obwohl sie bei jedem DSL-Sync eine neue
IP vom Provider erhält) über die Adresse http://meinserver.dyndns.org
erreichbar.

Deshalb wichtig alle in der FB möglichen Sicherungsmöglichkeiten einrichten.

Dann unter Einstellungen-System-Netzwerk deinen (angemeldeten)
Laptop auswählen und unter den Eigenschaften bei
[Diesem Netzwerkgerät immer die gleiche IP-Adresse zuweisen.] einen
Haken setzen.

Unter Einstellungen-Internet-Freigaben dann alle erforderlichen Ports
der Serversoftware an deinen Laptop weiterleiten.

Wenn du jetzt eine Anfrage von außen an http://meinserver.dyndns.org:port 
erhälst wird diese nicht mehr von der FB beantwortet sodern von deinem Laptop.


----------



## dot (21. Februar 2010)

Gringo schrieb:


> ^^ Wie soll das denn gehen?
> Welche Software meinst du genau Bitte?
> Wie gesagt, ich hab in diesen Sachen ABSOLUT KEINE Ahnung!!!



- Portforward mit den unten genannten Ports -> http://www.utipu.com/app/tip/id/3580/ (Die IP muss natuerlich zu die des Laptops passen). 
- VSS Server Software -> GUIDE Installation Source Dedicated Server auf Windows


----------



## Gringo (21. Februar 2010)

Jared566 schrieb:


> *Der Serverport (Standard ist UDP 27015) muss WEITERGELEITET  werden! Freigeben alleine reicht NICHT aus!*



Wie soll/kann ich es weiterleiten???
Ich raff das NICHT


----------



## Insidious (21. Februar 2010)

Sag mal liest du die Posts eigentlich?

Ich würde dir empfehlen, dir erst einmal grundlegende
Dinge anzueignen, wie IP-Adressräume, Portgrundlagen 
u.s.w.


----------



## Gringo (21. Februar 2010)

Insidious schrieb:


> Sag mal liest du die Posts eigentlich?
> 
> Ich würde dir empfehlen, dir erst einmal grundlegende
> Dinge anzueignen, wie IP-Adressräume, Portgrundlagen
> u.s.w.



^^ Ja, die LESE ich mir durch...
Aber wenn ich i.d. FB keine Möglichkeit zur "Weiterleitung" finde dann kann ich auch nichts machen...!!!


----------



## K3n$! (21. Februar 2010)

Wie wärs mal mit dem Handbuch, wenn dir das Video schon nicht hilft 

http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZBox/Handbuch_FRITZBox_Fon_WLAN_7270.pdf


----------



## Gringo (21. Februar 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit dem Handbuch, wenn dir das Video schon nicht hilft
> 
> http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZBox/Handbuch_FRITZBox_Fon_WLAN_7270.pdf




Also eingetragen hab ich ja soweit ALLES... 
Sehe BILD... 
Laufen tut es nur noch NICHT!!!  

Und so heisst die Seite...
counterstrikesource.game-server.cc


----------



## dot (21. Februar 2010)

Der "an Port" sollte der Selbe sein wie bei "Port".


----------



## Gringo (21. Februar 2010)

dot schrieb:


> Der "an Port" sollte der Selbe sein wie bei "Port".



Genau das hab ich gesuch...
DANKE!!!

Jetzt sieht es so bei mir aus:


----------



## K3n$! (21. Februar 2010)

Funktionierts jetzt auch ?


----------



## Gringo (21. Februar 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Funktionierts jetzt auch ?



^^ Leider NICHT ganz...

Über "wie ist meine IP" wird mir die IP angezeigt: 
*77.23.57.251*

Wenn ich dann aber über DOS "PING" ausführe mit "ping counterstrikesource.game-server.cc"
kommt dann Zeitüberschreitung... und folgende IP wird angezeigt:
83.169.144.138


----------



## K3n$! (21. Februar 2010)

Und was steht bei dyndns.com ?

Die Ip muss mit der IP von wieistmeineip.de übereinstimmen.


----------



## Gringo (21. Februar 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Und was steht bei dyndns.com ?
> 
> Die Ip muss mit der IP von wieistmeineip.de übereinstimmen.




^^ Ja, der erkennt sie eh automatisch...
Ist auch unter IP Adress: 77.23.57.*** so eingetragen...
In der FB hab ich auch für meinen LapTop IMMER die gleiche IP zuweisen ausgewählt...

In der FB steht unter INTERNET: Dynamic DNS   aktiviert,  counterstrikesource.game-server.cc, Status: Account temporär  deaktiviert
Bin aber auf der Seite DynDNS.com abgemeldet...


----------



## rebel4life (21. Februar 2010)

Kannst du mal den letzten Block zensieren?


----------



## Gringo (21. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Kannst du mal den letzten Block zensieren?



^^ ??? Was meinst du da genau?
Was soll ich da zensieren? Mach ich sofort...


----------



## rebel4life (21. Februar 2010)

Ja, denn so weiß ich zum Beispiel dass du aus Oberkotzau kommst.

77.23.57.xxx reicht.


----------



## Gringo (21. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ja, denn so weiß ich zum Beispiel dass du aus Oberkotzau kommst.
> 
> 77.23.57.xxx reicht.



NICHT ganz...

Wie auch bei meinem NickNamen, komme ich immer noch aus Hof a.d. Saale STADTMITTE...
^^ Können doch alle wissen wo ich her komme, steht doch eh für JEDEN sichtbar da... 

Aber ich werde es GERNE für Dich ändern...


----------



## Gringo (21. Februar 2010)

Wie kann ich den Status i.d. FB auf AKTIVIERT setzen???

Steht ja immer noch: Status: Account temporär  deaktiviert

Und von der DNS HP hab ich mich ja bereits AUSGELOGGT...


----------



## rebel4life (21. Februar 2010)

Das Kabelnetz ist schon seltsam, laut IP solltest du eigentlich da den Anschluss haben^^

77.23.57.251 - IP-Adresse - utrace - IP-Adressen und Domainnamen lokalisieren


----------



## Gringo (21. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das Kabelnetz ist schon seltsam, laut IP solltest du eigentlich da den Anschluss haben^^
> 
> 77.23.57.251 - IP-Adresse - utrace - IP-Adressen und Domainnamen lokalisieren




^^ Oberkotzau ist ein Stadtteil bei uns aber da wohne ich DEFINITIV nicht...
Tja, man soll sich NICHT auf alles verlassen was im I-Net so drin steht...


----------



## Insidious (22. Februar 2010)

Gringo schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den Status i.d. FB auf AKTIVIERT setzen???
> 
> Steht ja immer noch: Status: Account temporär deaktiviert
> 
> Und von der DNS HP hab ich mich ja bereits AUSGELOGGT...


 
Hast du in der FB in dem Reiter Dynamic DNS unter Benutzer deinen
bei Dyndns registrierten Benutzernamen oder deine dort hinterlegte
E-Mail-Adresse eingetragen?


----------



## Gringo (22. Februar 2010)

Insidious schrieb:


> Hast du in der FB in dem Reiter Dynamic DNS unter Benutzer deinen
> bei Dyndns registrierten Benutzernamen oder deine dort hinterlegte
> E-Mail-Adresse eingetragen?



^^ Ja, da ist alles OK.
Wenn ich was anders oder was falsches eingebe, steht dann halt: STATUS UNBEKANNT und wenn ich die Anmeldedaten richtig eingebe (mit Benutzername) dann steht eben Status: Account temporär deaktiviert.

Woran liegt das???


----------



## Insidious (22. Februar 2010)

Gringo schrieb:


> ^^ Ja, da ist alles OK.
> Wenn ich was anders oder was falsches eingebe, steht dann halt: STATUS UNBEKANNT und wenn ich die Anmeldedaten richtig eingebe (mit Benutzername) dann steht eben Status: Account temporär deaktiviert.
> 
> Woran liegt das???


 
Wähl mal unter Anbieter "dyndns" aus, sodaß die Update-Url automatisch
festgelegt wird.


----------



## grubsnek (22. Februar 2010)

Das mit der DNS kann er sich eigentlich fast schenken. 
Ich habe auch Kabel Deutschland Internet und meine IP Adresse ändert sich vielleicht einmal jährlich. 

Außerdem solltest du berücksichtigen, dass die AGBs von Kabel Deutschland das Betreiben eines Servers verbieten.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, auch weil du anscheinend nicht wirklich Ahnung von der Materie hast und der Server darüberhinaus nicht wirklich einen guten Ping haben wird, einen Gameserver billig zu mieten.

Mit diesem Serverprovider habe ich ziemlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. (go2gameserver.net)


----------



## Insidious (22. Februar 2010)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Das mit der DNS kann er sich eigentlich fast schenken.
> Ich habe auch Kabel Deutschland Internet und meine IP Adresse ändert sich vielleicht einmal jährlich.


 
OT: Wird bei Kabel Deutschland keine Zwangstrennung vollzogen?


----------



## grubsnek (22. Februar 2010)

Insidious schrieb:


> OT: Wird bei Kabel Deutschland keine Zwangstrennung vollzogen?



Nein es gibt keinen 24h disconnect oder etwas in der Art.


----------



## Gringo (22. Februar 2010)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Das mit der DNS kann er sich eigentlich fast schenken.
> Ich habe auch Kabel Deutschland Internet und meine IP Adresse ändert sich vielleicht einmal jährlich.
> 
> Außerdem solltest du berücksichtigen, dass die AGBs von Kabel Deutschland das Betreiben eines Servers verbieten.



^^ Hmmm, also in den AGBs steht NICHT ausdrücklich drin daß sie es erlauben, steht aber auch nicht drin daß sie es verbieten...

P.S.: Server Läuft


----------



## grubsnek (22. Februar 2010)

Gringo schrieb:


> ^^ Hmmm, also in den AGBs steht NICHT ausdrücklich drin daß sie es erlauben, steht aber auch nicht drin daß sie es verbieten...



AGB  von Kabel Deutschland

Man beachte Punkt 4.1.7


----------



## Gringo (22. Februar 2010)

grubsnek schrieb:


> AGB  von Kabel Deutschland
> 
> Man beachte Punkt 4.1.7




^^ Das sind die von 2009...

Für mich müssten noch die vom 2008 gelten und da war nichts drin...

Naja EGAL...

Ich hab mir die Angebote angeschaut, werde wahrscheinlich einen 24 Slot Server Mieten...
DANKE Dir...

P.S.: 192.168.178.22:27015  mein CS-S Server ist ON  

DANKE ALLEN für eure Mühen und Hilfestellung!!!

Kann GESCHLOSSEN werden....

*CLOSED*


----------



## grubsnek (22. Februar 2010)

Gringo schrieb:


> P.S.: 192.168.178.22:27015  mein CS-S Server ist ON



Das ist aber eine lokale IP, die nur über dein Netzwerk zu erreichen ist...


----------



## K3n$! (22. Februar 2010)

schon recht eindeutig..

Gibt es sowas bei anderen Providern auch ?

Beispw. bei der Telekom --> VDSL ?


----------



## grubsnek (22. Februar 2010)

Ich denke, dass das nur bei den Kabelinternet Anbietern so ist.



> Auch die drei großen Kabelanbieter ermöglichen einen schnellen  Upstream. Unity Media bietet bis zu 1000 KBit/s an. Bei Kabel  Deutschland sind es 2000 KBit/s. Kabel BW erlaubt sogar bis zu 2500  KBit/s. Allerdings ist der Betrieb eines Servers nicht erlaubt oder  eingeschränkt. Kabel Deutschland verbietet in den AGB  (PDF) einen Serverbetrieb ganz und gar. Kabel BW ist nur unwesentlich  liberaler und gestattet in seiner FAQ keinen  Server, der für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich ist. Somit müsste man eine  private Homepage mit einem Passwort schützen. Einzig und allein Unity  Media gestattet  den Serverbetrieb für private, nicht kommerzielle Zwecke, sofern sich  das Datentransfervolumen in einem üblichen Rahmen bewegt.
> 
> 
> Das hat durchaus technische Gründe. Das Kabelnetz ist für die  Ausstrahlung von Rundfunk- und Fernsehprogrammen entwickelt worden. Zwar  wurde bereits an einen Rückkanal gedacht, dieser ist jedoch auf die  Frequenzen von 5 bis 65 MHz beschränkt. Von 80 bis 860 MHz lässt das  Kabelnetz nur die Richtung vom Anbieter zum Endkunden zu.
> ...



Quelle: Server zu Hause hosten: sichere Dienste über den DSL-Anschluss - Seite 1 von 6 - Praxis - Security - ZDNet.de


----------



## Gringo (22. Februar 2010)

Jetzt müsste es die richtige IP sein für meinen Server... 

77.23.57.251:27015

DANKE nochmal ALLEN!!!


----------

